# woodlice and mites



## diver123 (Aug 26, 2009)

So I have discovered my woodlice culture has mites. Not sure what kind but they are a brown color and there is no web structure. I have FF and springs cultures going as well but no mites in those. Is this culture done? Should I just toss it and find another. I dont want these to turn out to be chowing down on my woodlice then spread to my FF or springs and then not get cultures that are producing cos those little bast*#!# are getting a free meal. I hate mites! If they are the kind that eat organic matter then it would be ok. Is there a way to tell what kind of mite they are? As I understand it woodlice dont produce at the same rate springs do so I cant really tell if their producion is down. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Many woodlice cultures have mites in them, it should not be cause for concern. What are you feeding your woodlice?


----------



## diver123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Currently the woodlice are in a 12 oz plastic container with coir on the bottom and wood chips on top. The substrate and wood chips are moist but not soaking wet. Other than that I havent supplimented their food. What would you suggest to get them booming as a food suppliment?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

What kind of woodlice?
Are you certain you're not just seeing babies?
I suggest looking through a magnifying glass to confirm before deciding what to do.
Usually mites are not a problem with woodlice, in fact, some roach keepers throw some woodlice in with their roaches to keep the mite load down (some woodlice actually eat mites).


----------



## diver123 (Aug 26, 2009)

They are temperate woodlice. Definately mites I looked at them under a scope.


----------

